# gamo shadow 1000 + 4x32 bsa scope



## dukethepuke (Oct 16, 2006)

I have been shooting crossman/daisy pellet guns since i was 8 (I'm now 19) and i recently bought a gamo shadow 1000 and a scope... i have been trying to zero in my scope for about 3 days and 1000 pellets but I'm still only getting a 3.75" group at 20 yards, my daisy smooth bore shoots better than that.

I'm shooting premier pointed pellets and i have noticed that they like to tumble...

to make this even worse I'm a coffee/mountain dew addict that cant seem to hold the gun still....

I'm supposed to go squirrel hunting Saturday and if my shooting doesn't improve i don't know that i want to go...

help?

duke


----------



## Rockajimbo (Jun 2, 2006)

Well Shadow ain't no Daisy. It has vibrating recoil which causes problem to many shooters. And if you Have just shot 1000 pellets the gun should be broken in that time so problem is not that. Try to appetize something else to your gun, mine shadow likes Gamo's Pro Mag's and surprisingly Gamo's Rockets gets in good group. In 15m i get consistently group size of 15-10mm, and i just use those default fiber sights which came with the gun. Try to relax after each shot and get on to it. If you're just hyperventilating and trying to shoot without tought the pellet will hit where ever it wants. And I think you have heard this from many shooters but hold the gun as smoothly as you can and let it recoil. I hope this helped somehow you. Yes and good luck to your hunt, hope you get some of those rodents


----------



## dukethepuke (Oct 16, 2006)

stopped and bought a tin of crossman premium hps and some beemman (sp?) match pellets and holy **** the match pellets are nice, 1" group at 25 yards standing...

shot a crow off my grandparents bird feeder at about 25 yards with the HPs, the pellet hit the bird with an incredible thwack however after retrieving the pellet with some hemos i noticed it hadn't mushroomed out at all...

what would be the preferred pellet for hunting?

also, the old pump action 22 that i have with iron sights needs to be retired to the mantle, what would be a good selection for small game.

looking at 4/10 ga shotguns and .22 long rifles...

want to spend under 300 dollars.

duke


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

at a local sporting goods store up here, i think dick's or dunhams, they have a real nice savage .17hmr bolt action rifle for only $159 or $199 for it and a nice bsa 3-9x42mm scope. the .17hmr round is wicked on groundhogs and *****.


----------

